# Hard lump behind baby's ear



## mummy111 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi everybody,

About a week ago, I noticed a hard lump behind my 5 week old baby (about one cm long in size). It does not bother or appear to hurt him at all, but I wonder what it could be. I am actually getting a bit worried about it...
He is a very happy baby, breastfeeds very well, has put on a lot of weight, etc. everything completely normal, but this lump is making me really nervous....

Thanks,

Mnv.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Could it just be a lymph node? That's harmless, if so...


----------



## lmkirche (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, they are lymph nodes. All babies have them!! No worries!!!


----------



## mummy111 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hello again, OP here...
Thanks for your replies...
Really, just a lymph node? Even if it's hard? Oh God, I am/have been so worried that sometimes I get so stressed out I could cry... and I know it's silly, but I'm terrified of taking him to the peds!


----------



## Godiva (Sep 5, 2005)

My dd has the same exact thing. Chiro told me it was a lymph node and completely harmless.







I was freaked out too.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Lymph nodes ARE hard, when they are "in use".









If you are that scared of taking him to the ped, perhaps you don't trust your ped? Perhaps it's a sign from your intuition that you need someone else?


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Perfect timing for this thread. We just noticed a couple on Panda and I was about to freak out! DH has a cold so she must be fighting it off! Phew!


----------



## ArtistMama (Sep 19, 2006)

Hope everyone's right and it's just a lymph node.

I also hope you're able to find a ped you feel comfortable with. I can't imagine how I'd have gotten through a lot of her early months without calling them like a lost puppy or stalker or something. I always imagined them covering the phone, rolling their eyes, and saying, "It's Jen again..."

Good luck!


----------



## mummy111 (Dec 10, 2003)

OP here again...








so how long can I expect this to last for? Will it be there for weeks, or it depends?
thanks again...


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

It's always there, but it is more noticeable under thin, soft newborn skin. The size and hardness will fluctuate as baby grows and his immune system is busy doing different things. I noticed the same thing on DD at that age and also worried! I think I could feel them for a week or so at the time. Right now, I can't find them behind her ears, but they'll show up again someday.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

My Dd had one too, it was more towards the back of her neck, but it was indeed a lymph node - they're everywhere! Normal.


----------



## shiningpearl (Jul 1, 2006)

My DD had a lump behind her ear too. I figured it was just a lymph node but I asked the Doc anyway and she confirmed it. I can't feel it anymore. I wouldn't worry, but if you do, just ask the Doc.


----------

